# What's missing here...



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Is it me or is there something missing in this news story...? I wasn't aware of it being the sole responsiblity of a "window screen" to watch over a 16 month old baby...



> *Police: Baby Fell 70 Feet From Apartment Window
> Residents Say Window Screens Are Faulty
> *
> POSTED: 5:09 pm EDT April 20, 2006
> ...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In the past few months, I have seen similiar scenarios on the news two or three time. It is a shame. The kids are not being given the proper supervision.


----------

